# 2 x viv's for sale ( L 100cm x W 58cm x H 50cm )



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have 2 ( L 100cm x W 58cm x H 50cm ) Vivarium for sale as new . It has 2 air vents and Glass sliding doors . A nice viv for (Water Dragon/ Bearded Dragons or various other lizards and snakes) I can allso add a 100watt 
1 is oak the other white 
i,m looking for £45 each

Light fitting to it if you want at a cost of £5.
Please call or text me on 07859054756 
DERBY


----------



## Me001 (Aug 23, 2008)

Could you do a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft or even a 4ftx 3ft x 2 ft


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

You want to put this advert in the Equipment Classifieds section - you'll get more people looking


----------



## shane_DS (Sep 6, 2008)

hi mate i will buy one of you for £55 and can u delever to me


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

hi sorry a bit to far


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

hi and thank you lola i will do that now :2thumb:


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

Me001 said:


> Could you do a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft or even a 4ftx 3ft x 2 ft


hi yes should be able 2 do that but will be next week will be around £60 PM me or call me


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

*pine vivs*

_i have 2 x ( l 100cm x w 58cm x h 50cm ) *pine* vivarium for sale as new . It has 2 air vents and glass sliding doors . A nice viv for (water dragon/ bearded dragons or various other lizards and snakes) i can allso add a 100watt 

i,m looking for £45 each

light fitting to it if you want at a cost of £5.
Please pm me _


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

still have a 4ft oak and 2 pine vivs for sale


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

looking like both pine vivs sold and 4ft one but have just made 2 new pine vivs at L 100cm X W 36cm H 50cm


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

*back to 1 of these left*

back to 1 of these left but now has a 100 watt light fitting in it will sell at mg: £45


----------



## mofie86 (Oct 11, 2008)

*do you?*

do you deliver??

im in northants


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

hi depends how far 
pm sent


----------

